# Split rim wheels refurbs in nottingham



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

here is a new thread of my work on bbs wheels.
What do you all think.
















vehicle is a golf g60 edition one. imported my self 3 years ago 
















http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b83/myxa1969/Dscf0116.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b83/myxa1969/Dscf0113.jpg
oz turbo's.
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b83/myxa1969/Dscf0330.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b83/myxa1969/Dscf0102.jpg
Thank you Mark c/o [email protected]. 07813 938602


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice work on the wheels.

Do you do all alloy wheel types, or do you specialise in split rims?


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*alloy*

I usually do splits within the v-dud seen, but can do most wheels, paint , polished , powder coat ect


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

Ah, already posted on your other thread, but here would be more appropriate.

How much would you typically charge to polish the outer rims on my OZ Turbos? I appreciate that it can only be an approximate figure without seeing them, but I'd like a guide price. PM me if you don't want it public for any reason.

They're not lacqeured and are wearing fairly new tyres, so I'd want them stuck back on afterwards. One has a light kerb scuff, but the others are in pretty good condition, having been polished by the previous owner. I just want to take them to the next level really.

Lovely car btw, think I've seen it at a show or two, although Goofs all look the same to me!


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Throbbe said:


> Ah, already posted on your other thread, but here would be more appropriate.
> 
> How much would you typically charge to polish the outer rims on my OZ Turbos? I appreciate that it can only be an approximate figure without seeing them, but I'd like a guide price. PM me if you don't want it public for any reason.
> 
> ...


pm me for any more info,Mark









edited


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes i go to most v-dub shows through the year,all over the country,


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

haha, this is the man, he's working on project polo's wheels


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

wow lovely work, were in Notts are you? I originate from Mapperley.


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

myxa said:


> Hi, to repolish the outer ims as well as taking any minor markings out be approx £20 each, the problem is with oz wheels is that they put together with 10 point bolts and nuts( which are a right ***** to remove),
> If they need stripping as well that will be £110 for normal 12 point bolts and nuts, and £145 if thay have the original oz studs,( new studs available).
> To remove and refit the tyres is no problem


Top Banana! I'll drop you an email later in the week. Got a feeling that they have 12 point bolts now, but I'll check. Definately not original as they're titanium (gold plate is sooooooooo last year  )


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> wow lovely work, were in Notts are you? I originate from Mapperley.


he's not far from mapperey, just of woodborough road


----------



## Si_b (Jan 10, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> wow lovely work, were in Notts are you? I originate from Mapperley.


just down the road from you ng3 4hb
Mark


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

example of myxa's work in progress, hats of to the man its a bloody hard job, worth every penny imo


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*wheels*

















getting their


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

hows the others looking under the paint?


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

to be honest, quite sh#t. but don't worry, will be ok.
just taking me alot longer to do


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

, sorry mate, it is a good test of your abilities though


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

182_blue said:


> , sorry mate, it is a good test of your abilities though


 right of to do some more before i relax here.
1 polished, 1 ready to polish, and then 2 more to do 
collect the centrers tommorow( powder coated silver then lacquered) p s. i will polish the bolt for you too finished @ 1.45 last night


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ahh excellent, thx for the bolts, i was wondering about those, but was scared to ask LOL after all the extra work you have had to do


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Here you go, an update. time is 01.14( thursady morning)
2 rims polished. other 2 ready to polish.
half the bolts polished ready,
collect the centres today from the powder coaters.
a couple of bears then a good kip 
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b83/myxa1969/DSCF0247.jpg








Mark


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

what do you recon to these that i did last december








http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b83/myxa1969/DSCF0236.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b83/myxa1969/DSCF0236.jpg
And before. with a rim ready polished
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b83/myxa1969/DSCF0236.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b83/myxa1969/DSCF0212.jpg


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

very nice mate, mines looking good, but my rims are looking very good


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

Well, speaking as one of the few people on the VW scene that doesn't like BBS splits, those are still very nice!


----------



## 16v Matt (Jan 17, 2006)

Mate, could you refurb a set of Ronal Ls'?


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

16v Matt said:


> Mate, could you refurb a set of Ronal Ls'?


of course.
pm me with detail of work and picture.
Thank you Mark


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

16v Matt said:


> Mate, could you refurb a set of Ronal Ls'?


he can do anything, top bloke who is highly recomended


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

The gold and silver BBS look awesome. Good skills mate


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*your wheels so far*



182_blue said:


> very nice mate, mines looking good, but my rims are looking very good


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i love em , there even better than expected, cant wait to put them on, im even tempted to put some new tyres on LOL, wish i could get a new set cheap


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Mattieuk said:


> The gold and silver BBS look awesome. Good skills mate


Thank you


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh mate your work is awesome, you really care about the finish too


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*wheels ready*

















the wheels all done


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

excellent work mate, well chuffed


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

will do before you collect( also will take more pic's with tyres looking better) sorry for the dirty tyres,what can i say :-(


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

top top work mate, brilliant turnaround time to, im well happy


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Wheels ready*









Wheels ready, with tyres now clean and shiney


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

pics on the car


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Mirror polishing*

Just been refurbishing a set of BBS RS 3 piece splits, here are the rims, can you see from the picture - which is done lol.























.
Mark


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*new mops !!*

look what thew posty dropped of today, that's right the large circular thing on the floor is a 14" mop:doublesho :thumb:


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

I spy Belgom Alu. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

What's Belgom Alu?


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*belgon alu*



Beeste said:


> What's Belgom Alu?


Hi this is the best cream/polish for polished wheels/rims + other metal parts.
Final stage of cleaning,
Cleans, protects all polished items. from the shop link below,
This is what i use it for.:buffer: :devil: 
http://www.thepolishingshop.co.uk/
















Mark


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Is it me or are those rims pornographic,

Beeste forget the 19"s and get some split rims then send them up to Myxa:lol: 

Alex


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Thanks and yes*




Alex L said:


> Is it me or are those rims pornographic,
> 
> Beeste forget the 19"s and get some split rims then send them up to Myxa:lol:
> 
> Alex


   if you think that they are tasty, you need to see what i am doing as a show set for this year( no pic's taken yet, but will open a new thread up soon) 100% Fully polished BBS RS- 3 piece splits. 
The whole wheels inside and out, between the spokes> every thing( only thing is, they make take me approx 200 hours to do) crazy i know but will show what i can doo:thumb: 
here a start on the inner rim


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

hi mate, hows things, keeping busy i hope, do keep us updated with pics, looks like a massive job you got on with those


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

182_blue said:


> hi mate, hows things, keeping busy i hope, do keep us updated with pics, looks like a massive job you got on with those


Will get some pic's taken now and show you, new thread will be up soon( i must be mad to doo this ,as their is only 2 people in the whole of the uk who dare to do this( 1 is me, the other is my freind in Glasgow)
Mark


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

its a top idea, i was wondering if it was possible myself the other day


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

where shall open a new thred up? show it off, wheels/tyres, my own traders page? . 5 pictures taken


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

one on tyre/ wheel page i guess, then stick a few pics in your traders bit too


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Here's a taster*

















:buffer: :buffer: :wall:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

wow, tell me your not polishing the bit that the rubber hides lol, or is this the demo one you take to shows , cool work mate


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Ummmmm*

Well, i am going to look for some clear/see through tyres. but may struggle to find them.  
Yes i will do all 4 like this,to show while i am doing the rest, then(if i can get them clear tyres, run the wheels) bling bling.

(how many people who will read this about the tyres think i am a plank!!!!!)

to all reading=NOT REALLY LOOKING FOR CLEAR TYRES, JUST JOKING, honest:speechles


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

lol, are you doing the other inside


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

For the last world cup Michelin produced tyres in the colours of Brazil...........you can actually have tyres in any colour you want as long as there's a demand  

Although the exception would probably be "clear"!

Bryan


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

blr123 said:


> For the last world cup Michelin produced tyres in the colours of Brazil...........you can actually have tyres in any colour you want as long as there's a demand
> 
> Although the exception would probably be "clear"!
> 
> Bryan


   are i really wanted them he he ha


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*??*



182_blue said:


> lol, are you doing the other inside


other inside?????


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*what this side?*



182_blue said:


> lol, are you doing the other inside


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

lol, i knew what i meant, sorry, are you doing the whole lot, i.e inside and out


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Alex L said:


> Is it me or are those rims pornographic,
> 
> Beeste forget the 19"s and get some split rims then send them up to Myxa:lol:
> 
> Alex


 ehm. What are split rims?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Beeste said:


> ehm. What are split rims?


Wheels that are split into 2 or more parts ie: the spokes, the bit the tyre goes on.
Then all bolted together.

Alex:thumb:


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*100 % polish*



182_blue said:


> lol, i knew what i meant, sorry, are you doing the whole lot, i.e inside and out


Yes every mm of the wheel. full polish,but will take me a while( my first show is on the 5th of march, so no slacking for me or going to the pub to often


----------

